# plaquemine parish ordinance 18-41



## florida boy (Nov 4, 2018)

whats everyones thoughts on the new ordinance ? I think 250 for a permit for anyone living outside of the parish is kinda steep .


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 4, 2018)

Lot more parishes to hunt. Go somewhere else they will lose revenue and will revoke the ordinance.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2018)

The place is a mad house and over run with hunters. This is nothing more than an attempt by locals to cut some of the pressure.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 4, 2018)

Its an attempt at making money IMO. They still don’t have every detail ironed out as they had a meeting Monday to get public input. I will post a picture of the article I am referring to. They should wait until next year to do whatever they are trying to do, thier youth season started yesterday. I am going to hunt PP land and I’ll be darned if I am buying a permit when they don’t even have a map of PP land. I have my own but I wanted to compare it to one of thier maps. Look like Wax lake is going to get busier now!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 4, 2018)

I heard they gave out tickets during teal season.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 4, 2018)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I heard they gave out tickets during teal season.


 

I don’t know who told you that because That’s false, the ordinance was not in effect for Teal season. Only PP law enforcement can enforce the ordinance, DNR publicly announced that they will not enforce it. I am more worried about them wanted to ban mud motors because some locals I know down there say that’s what the end goal is.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2018)

Another demonrat run place raising taxes.  Bunch of nuts!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 5, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> I don’t know who told you that because That’s false, the ordinance was not in effect for Teal season. Only PP law enforcement can enforce the ordinance, DNR publicly announced that they will not enforce it. I am more worried about them wanted to ban mud motors because some locals I know down there say that’s what the end goal is.


If mud motors were not allowed the hunting would ? be better in my opinion and yes I have a mud motor. It would limit access and make people work harder to get to the birds, but would improve hunting. I have seen 60+ year old men with pirogues hunting down there. If they can do it we can to. I am all about improving the hunting quality.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 5, 2018)

No doubt it would, I very rarely come back without limits even with the mud motors running around. My whole issue is they are still ironing out and planning on changing the rules with the season starting Saturday. lots People, me included, has already made plans and booked rooms with plans to hunt nothing but PP land. If they want to pass rules they need to do so just after the season so they can get the word out, lots of people have no clue about the new ordinance. PP is a broke parish that is running out of BP money and this is only Going to hurt the amount of taxes that they will bring in.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 5, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> No doubt it would, I very rarely come back without limits even with the mud motors running around. My whole issue is they are still ironing out and planning on changing the rules with the season starting Saturday. lots People, me included, has already made plans and booked rooms with plans to hunt nothing but PP land. If they want to pass rules they need to do so just after the season so they can get the word out, lots of people have no clue about the new ordinance. PP is a broke parish that is running out of BP money and this is only Going to hurt the amount of taxes that they will bring in.



They will make money off those who pay it, money off people who think they are above and and off people who don’t read the rules. Do you have issue with paying wma fees? If it helps keep public land public fine. Better than them leasing it out to private clubs.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 5, 2018)

Its Not the money that bothers me as I don’t pay school board taxes ( it’s PP school board land) I do think 250 is a little steep but I will pay my fees if need be. What I don’t like is how uncoordinated this ordinance is. They still haven’t finalized everything and youth season was this weekend. I do have a problem paying $250 and can’t even get a map because they don’t even know what all land is theirs. Another obstacle for out of state people is getting the permit. You have to go sign a paper at the tax assessors office in Belle Chase which is open normal Business hours. If a group wants to drive down late after work they would have to miss a morning of hunting just to go sign a permit. If you can’t get there before Friday at 5 you won’t be getting a permit for the weekend. This is not only for out of state but out of parish residents as well. I have never seen a PP sheriff out there so I’m not sure how many tickets will actually be written. A local friend of mine questioned a PP sheriff down in Venice and he had no clue of the new ordinance. As I stated above they need to back up and punt. Maybe wait until after the season and make some Much need rules instead of this unorganized attempt at it. There needs to be some regulations on that land as now there is zero.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 5, 2018)

I will be interested to see what all land is actually owned by the Parish. I think a lot of the local guys will be mad when their so called “private” land comes out public. It would definitely cut out the grey areas.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 5, 2018)

Two things about the map 1, they don’t have one ready for this season and 2, you have to pay extra for the map, it isn’t included in the 250. I can’t wait to compare it to my map I have because you are correct, some “private” land owners are going to be upset. My map  came from a guy that had land passed down from generations ago. I have seen parish land marked with private signage before as well


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 5, 2018)

I can tell you that most people have or had no idea this was taking place. I live in SE La and hunt Plaquemines, tho not In Venice but not one person I hunt with had a clue this was taking place. It was handled and is being handled terribly and very unorganized. My thoughts are unless some local politician has a sheriff buddy patrolling what he deems his spot, I don’t think you’re going to see enforcement of this rule. Report back if you hear or see differently this weekend or when you’re down river.


----------



## Johnson80 (Nov 6, 2018)

I just found out about the permit 2 weeks ago. I have been contacting several different departments in Louisiana to find out more details.. Currently dealing with un-returned phone calls from the Parish Land Dept, who is supposedly responsible for filling everyone in, at least that's what I've been told by several individuals that work over there. I spoke with the biologist in the area last night (very nice) & informed me that it has passed, but he was unaware of where I can purchase the permit. Personally, I don't see how this can be enforced so quickly being that it's very unorganized. It will be interesting to see how all of this is going to work out.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 7, 2018)

I just received a call back from a nice lady at the PP land Department. I could tell she wasn’t thrilled about having to deal with the new hold harmless agreement and encouraged me to email the PP attorney that wrote the ordinance as well as the commissioner who spear headed the whole thing. After I told her I emailed the commissioner she said “good thank you thank you thank you”. If you would like like her number, or the email addresses just PM me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 7, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> I just received a call back from a nice lady at the PP land Department. I could tell she wasn’t thrilled about having to deal with the new hold harmless agreement and encouraged me to email the PP attorney that wrote the ordinance as well as the commissioner who spear headed the whole thing. After I told her I emailed the commissioner she said “good thank you thank you thank you”. If you would like like her number, or the email addresses just PM me.


What’s the harm in just posting it up here? I mean after all it is public info correct?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 8, 2018)

rnelson5 said:


> What’s the harm in just posting it up here? I mean after all it is public info correct?



True it is public information, i Was thinking how I wouldn’t want my info in here but I am not an elected official nor have i created a bogus ordinance. 

Jedgecombe@ppgov.net this is the commissioner 

Pbarbee@ppgov.net this is the parish attorney that wrote it

504-934-6395. This is the number of the lady I spoke with that handles the hold harmless agreement.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 8, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> True it is public information, i Was thinking how I wouldn’t want my info in here but I am not an elected official nor have i created a bogus ordinance.
> 
> Jedgecombe@ppgov.net this is the commissioner
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t feel bad for posting anything up that has “gov” in it. Anyone that pays taxes should have easy access to that!


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 8, 2018)

Here’s a screen shot from FB


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 9, 2018)

the marina owner spoke with commissioners and the fees are going to be 50 / 250. they are still allowing local guides to purchase a $500 guiding fee. The pictures of the ordinance they posted apparently were not fully corrected yet. Pretty much Plaquemines is an unorganized mess ??‍


----------



## florida boy (Nov 25, 2018)

Any updates or info on the enforcement of this ?


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 25, 2018)

florida boy said:


> Any updates or info on the enforcement of this ?


I know of three groups that have been and haven’t seen a sole of law enforcement for what that is worth.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 25, 2018)

I haven’t heard much over this way and truly didn’t expect to. One things for sure there ain’t many ducks around SE La.  If it wasn’t for blue wing teal we’d be having a tough time. I hunted Friday afternoon and Saturday morning, 2 of us Friday killed 10 blues, 1 green and a mottled. Yesterday am there were three of us in the boat and we killed 17 blue wings and one greenwing. Still have not seen pintails even in the air which normally we are killing them by now. Gadwall numbers pretty low too. Pic from Friday afternoon.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 30, 2018)

I have never seen a parish sheriff out there. I’ve seen DNR a few times but they were mostly hanging around the marina. That’s not to say parish will not try to beef up thief presence in the area. I am going to wait an see before I purchase a permit when I go down in January.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 30, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> I have never seen a parish sheriff out there. I’ve seen DNR a few times but they were mostly hanging around the marina. That’s not to say parish will not try to beef up thief presence in the area. I am going to wait an see before I purchase a permit when I go down in January.


Good thing the split is hitting Sunday, birds are scarce for sure and getting worse by the day. Wrapped up my first split this am as I’ve got stuff to do around town with the family this weekend. We managed 9 bluewings but probably didn’t see 150 ducks. Saw maybe 8 grey ducks and the standard sketchy mottled ducks. Know a few people that went to delta nwf yesterday and only killed 2.


----------

